# Sys-0005 inpa



## checkoutmyjunk (May 12, 2014)

Hello all I hope I am not asking a common question but the learning curve is pretty sharp on this INPA

Car: E66 745li 2004
Software: INPA came with eBay cable http://www.ebay.com/itm/INPA-Ediabas-K-D-CAN-USB-OBD2-Interface-Diagnostic-Scanner-SSS-NCS-EXPERT-Fr-BMW-/291106549404?pt=Vintage_Electronics_R2&hash=item43c74d6e9c

I followed the directions closely, Ensuring that I installed all files in XP compatible mode since I am using windows 7

I get both black dots and I can clear read and clear error messages but when I attept to read and specific module I am getting a error SYS-0005



I did change the obd.ini to reflect com3 where and I replaced one file per the instructions but I am lost now.

I found this file but I have no idea what it's telling me, any help will be greatly appreciated

1.8 EDIABAS error: Error (95) SYS-0005: OBJECT FILE NOT FOUND 
Reason 1: No SGBD in C:\EDIABAS\ECU 
Solution 1: Copy the SGBD into the Ecu directory.

Reason 2: No group file in C:\EDIABAS\ECU (for group call) 
Solution 2: Copy the group file to C:\EDIABAS\ECU

Reason 3: No path definition C:\EDIABAS\BIN 
Solution 3: Set the system variable (see 2.1)

Reason 4: Incorrect path definition in EDIABAS.INI 
Solution 4: Set the EcuPath path in Ediabas.ini to C:\EDIABAS\ECU

Reason 5: The SGBD name contains reserved


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Try my INPA_Fxx version.

PM sent.


----------



## DeNzOO7 (Dec 16, 2014)

Hi shawnsheridan, Can you please PM me your INPA version? I'd really appreciate it.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

DeNzOO7 said:


> Hi shawnsheridan, Can you please PM me your INPA version? I'd really appreciate it.


PM sent.


----------



## alvinguy (Aug 22, 2015)

*INPA fxx*

Can I have the link as well please? I am experiencing the same problem and cannot find INPA FXX anywhere else.

Thank you in advance for the help!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

alvinguy said:


> Can I have the link as well please? I am experiencing the same problem and cannot find INPA FXX anywhere else.
> 
> Thank you in advance for the help!


PM sent.


----------



## alvinguy (Aug 22, 2015)

*Thank you!*

Thank you!


----------



## cipher982 (Apr 22, 2006)

Did the version from shawnsheridan work? If so, can I get the files also? I am having the same error codes.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

cipher982 said:


> Did the version from shawnsheridan work? If so, can I get the files also? I am having the same error codes.


Try it for yourself.

PM sent.


----------



## fdriller9 (Oct 19, 2006)

checkoutmyjunk said:


> Hello all I hope I am not asking a common question but the learning curve is pretty sharp on this INPA
> 
> Car: E66 745li 2004
> Software: INPA came with eBay cable http://www.ebay.com/itm/INPA-Ediabas-K-D-CAN-USB-OBD2-Interface-Diagnostic-Scanner-SSS-NCS-EXPERT-Fr-BMW-/291106549404?pt=Vintage_Electronics_R2&hash=item43c74d6e9c
> ...


*
*

This is literally telling you what to do.

You are missing your D_KOMBI group file or it is the incorrect version.

In a standard install, the group files should be in C:\EDIABAS\ECU


----------



## Moksi (Oct 23, 2013)

shawnsheridan said:


> Try it for yourself.
> 
> PM sent.


Hi shawnsheridan,

Does this version also works for my 645ci 2004?
I'm having trouble resync 27A4 EWS DME and have the same code every time.

If you can help me, could you send me the link?

Greetings
Roger:thumbup:


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Moksi said:


> Hi shawnsheridan,
> 
> Does this version also works for my 645ci 2004?
> I'm having trouble resync 27A4 EWS DME and have the same code every time.
> ...


It should, although I don't know every DME supported.

PM sent.


----------



## Moksi (Oct 23, 2013)

shawnsheridan said:


> It should, although I don't know every DME supported.
> 
> PM sent.


Thank you:thumbup:

I will try to see if it works.

Thanks again and I will keep you updated


----------



## drawz (Apr 5, 2014)

shawnsheridan said:


> Try my INPA_Fxx version.
> 
> PM sent.


Hi, shawn!

I'm also getting SYS-0005 error with my comy of inpa. Could you send me yours? Thanks alot!

EDIT: I dont need a copy. Got It to work. Now I'm I have to solve the IFH-0009 when trying to access the Airbag module on my X5 E53... I only get it on that module. Really need to reset the airbag light...


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

drawz said:


> Hi, shawn!
> 
> I'm also getting SYS-0005 error with my comy of inpa. Could you send me yours? Thanks alot!


PM sent.


----------



## NCStatefan (Nov 8, 2015)

I hate to ask questions that have already been answered on this site, but ... if they are, I cannot find them.

2007 BMW 760Li - I have established connection between the car and computer. When trying to run INPA, inpaload.exe, I get the error code I300 Error opening object file. It cannot find files (c:\INPA\sgdat\GS19.ipo and many other *.ipo files). There are no GS19.ipo files on my computer. There is a GS19.prg file and other *.prg files. So I cannot check to see what error codes the various ECMs have.

I also want to reset my transmission adaptation - not sure where to find that one either. Google has not been my friend.

What are the solutions? Thanks in advance.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

NCStatefan said:


> I hate to ask questions that have already been answered on this site, but ... if they are, I cannot find them.
> 
> 2007 BMW 760Li - I have established connection between the car and computer. When trying to run INPA, inpaload.exe, I get the error code I300 Error opening object file. It cannot find files (c:\INPA\sgdat\GS19.ipo and many other *.ipo files). There are no GS19.ipo files on my computer. There is a GS19.prg file and other *.prg files. So I cannot check to see what error codes the various ECMs have.
> 
> ...


And you are running INPA from the INPA_Fxx folder and not the INPA folder?


----------



## NCStatefan (Nov 8, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> And you are running INPA from the INPA_Fxx folder and not the INPA folder?


The desktop icon: 
properties for INPA: 
Target: C:\EC-Apps\INPA\BIN\INPALOAD.exe


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

NCStatefan said:


> The desktop icon:
> properties for INPA:
> Target: C:\EC-Apps\INPA\BIN\INPALOAD.exe


But I thought you were sent INPA_Fxx, which included this note?

_Run INPALOAD.exe from INPA_Fxx_v.2 BIN folder (C:\EC-Apps\INPA_Fxx_v.2\BIN\INPALOAD.exe)._


----------



## NCStatefan (Nov 8, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> But I thought you were sent INPA_Fxx, which included this note?
> 
> _Run INPALOAD.exe from INPA_Fxx_v.2 BIN folder (C:\EC-Apps\INPA_Fxx_v.2\BIN\INPALOAD.exe)._


I just tried that one. My new win10 computer uses the f2 key to change screen brightness. Using the shift/f2 does the same thing. I will have to figure out how to shift/f2 to select the E65/E66 on the INPA application. I cannot currently select the E65/E66 option.

I initially could not get the obd2/usb cable to work. (it turned out to be communication issues - port 3 vs port 1) -- so I tried "uninstalling" and then reinstalling things. That may be how I ended up with the location of INPALOAD.exe. It does not require a "shift" so I could just click on the bottom row for E65/E66. Devil in the details...

THANK YOU FOR YOUR CONTINUED HELP.


----------



## NCStatefan (Nov 8, 2015)

Update, I got INPA to load and communicate. I figured out my Win10 keyboard and was able to get to E65/E66. Next thing is to change the language to English (found a video - I will try that) . And then actually start using INPA


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

NCStatefan said:


> Update, I got INPA to load and communicate. I figured out my Win10 keyboard and was able to get to E65/E66. Next thing is to change the language to English (found a video - I will try that) . And then actually start using INPA


Sorry, but you will not be able to change anything beyond Interface and Menu to English. The individual Script language cannot be changed.


----------



## NCStatefan (Nov 8, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> Sorry, but you will not be able to change anything beyond Interface and Menu to English. The individual Script language cannot be changed.


Yes Shawn, I understand. I just didn't want to confuse fehler with steuern, druck, lesen, loschen or any other German word. Just my luck, I would tell INPA to delete all of my software and replace it with a loop of 666.

Just tried it and it looks like I still have German Interface / Menu. Guess I better improve my German language vocabulary.


----------



## Ralph.Alvarado9 (Jan 10, 2016)

Hello there, I have the same problem when I try to check injectors through Ediabas. I am getting this error after I press Shift + F4 to check the injectors (EDIABAS-Error, Sys-0005: OBJECT FILE NOT FOUND, APIjob error or no such result !, Continue script processing? Yes or No) . Can you please help.


----------



## Ralph.Alvarado9 (Jan 10, 2016)

I have the same problem, can you share the fix?


----------



## madminion (Jan 20, 2016)

*same here....*

No matter what I do i get this plz help.. trying with 2009 335d inpa cable the clear one...



:thumbdwn::thumbdwn: _sl_ _sl_


----------



## rudolf181 (Apr 2, 2016)

@ shawnsheridan

I to have the problem with the no object found error sys-0005
I use inpa 5.02 on my bmw 320i E90.
I get a black light on battery and ignition.

Hope this Inpa_fxx works for me as wel


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

rudolf181 said:


> @ shawnsheridan
> 
> I to have the problem with the no object found error sys-0005
> I use inpa 5.02 on my bmw 320i E90.
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## Mrriceguy (Apr 2, 2016)

*Need the modified file*

Hi there,

Can you send me the modified file, too?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Mrriceguy said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Can you send me the modified file, too?


PM sent.


----------



## rudolf181 (Apr 2, 2016)

thank you very much for the files.
I installed everything but now i get no connection  an idea for me to look at?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

rudolf181 said:


> thank you very much for the files.
> I installed everything but now i get no connection  an idea for me to look at?


Make sure WIndows Firewall is disabled, and make sure EDIABAS.ini file is set correctly for your Connection / Cable Type.


----------



## Lucasw00d (Jun 9, 2016)

@shawnsheridan

Could you pm me the modified file please? I've tried everything and I think this might solve my problems.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Lucasw00d said:


> @shawnsheridan
> 
> Could you pm me the modified file please? I've tried everything and I think this might solve my problems.


PM sent.


----------



## Lucasw00d (Jun 9, 2016)

Thank you!


----------



## mhammam (Jun 13, 2016)

Hello shawnsheridan,

Can u pm me also the INPA_FXX


----------



## redargon18 (Jun 15, 2016)

Ralph.Alvarado9 said:


> Hello there, I have the same problem when I try to check injectors through Ediabas. I am getting this error after I press Shift + F4 to check the injectors (EDIABAS-Error, Sys-0005: OBJECT FILE NOT FOUND, APIjob error or no such result !, Continue script processing? Yes or No) . Can you please help.


Hello,

First time posting. I'm trying to code my injectors and I'm getting the exact same error. I believe INPA can't find the script. Can someone please send me the solution?


----------



## Franco26 (Jun 21, 2016)

*same error code for me*

shawnsheridan could you also send me the file please? ive try a lot of things hope this finally works for me. running windows 7 64 bit both dots are on black


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Franco26 said:


> shawnsheridan could you also send me the file please? ive try a lot of things hope this finally works for me. running windows 7 64 bit both dots are on black


PM sent.


----------



## mhammam (Jun 13, 2016)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


Can you send me something please?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

x4ex said:


> Send me your file too, please.


PM sent.


----------



## Samir75 (Aug 12, 2016)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


Hi
I need your files too. Thanks !


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Samir75 said:


> Hi
> I need your files too. Thanks !


PM sent.


----------



## Samir75 (Aug 12, 2016)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


thanks for the files, but now i got "IFH-0009" error.

any idea ?
do i have to solder together pin 7-8 for my e90 lci ?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Samir75 said:


> thanks for the files, but now i got "IFH-0009" error.
> 
> any idea ?
> do i have to solder together pin 7-8 for my e90 lci ?


Sorry, I have no idea. I only do F-Series work as i own an F10, and I use ICOM or ENET Interfaces. I really don't know anything about E-Series cars and K+DCAN Connections.


----------



## fejzi4 (Aug 16, 2016)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


 Could you pm me the modified file please? I've tried everything and I think this might solve my problems.


----------



## Hodsonian (Aug 2, 2016)

Hi could you please send me INPA_Fxx version as well.
Thanks in advance!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

fejzi4 said:


> Could you pm me the modified file please? I've tried everything and I think this might solve my problems.





Hodsonian said:


> Hi could you please send me INPA_Fxx version as well.
> Thanks in advance!


PM's sent.


----------



## h1dix (May 4, 2014)

Can you also send me the file please


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

h1dix said:


> Can you also send me the file please


PM sent.


----------



## Mr.Zdenda (Aug 21, 2016)

*Sys-0005 problem...#95*



shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


Can you also send me the file or INPA version as well please? I have similar problem like the others. Thanks a lot!!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Mr.Zdenda said:


> Can you also send me the file or INPA version as well please? I have problem similar problem like the others. Thanks a lot!!


PM sent.


----------



## joeybiwi (Aug 22, 2016)

*Need INPA_Fxx*

Hi could you please send me INPA_Fxx version as well.
Thanks in advance!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

joeybiwi said:


> Hi could you please send me INPA_Fxx version as well.
> Thanks in advance!


I replied to your same PM.


----------



## sjfarbs (Aug 30, 2016)

Hi Shawn . I am also having the SYS-0005 Object not found error while trying to code my new injectors . DCAN is connected to the INPA both battery and ignition are black and on . Can I also please have this updated file ? Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

sjfarbs said:


> Hi Shawn . I am also having the SYS-0005 Object not found error while trying to code my new injectors . DCAN is connected to the INPA both battery and ignition are black and on . Can I also please have this updated file ? Thanks!


PM sent.


----------



## fooksdaddy (Sep 14, 2016)

Of course I'm here because of the SYS-0005 error, could I also get the firmware fix?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

fooksdaddy said:


> Of course I'm here because of the SYS-0005 error, could I also get the firmware fix?


PM sent.


----------



## aqeelrana (Sep 26, 2016)

*Could i Please have the INPAFxx .*

Once again Thank you in advance.

Regards
Aqeel


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

aqeelrana said:


> Once again Thank you in advance.
> 
> Regards
> Aqeel


PM sent.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

williamX5 said:


> ...So, I got my cables to read, but only parts of the motor and trans... all other modules come back stating "NO RESPONSE........"


Sorry, but I have no idea. Since i own an F10, it is all very different for me than you.


----------



## williamX5 (May 27, 2012)

Good day all! 

Many thanks to Shawn for helping all of us here! 

This goes out to all those that got the Fxx software to work... Did anyone happen to make a note about how you worked it out? Installed in a certain order.... opened programs in certain order.... connected cable in there somewhere.... I think there are quite a few if us here that don't have that perfect sequence yet and would love to hear the thoughts of those that got it right and working...

Thanks all and have a super great day! 

Cheers!


----------



## SavageCivE (Nov 10, 2016)

Hi Shawn,

Can i get the file as well, I'm getting the "inpa sys-0005 object file not found" when i try to read the injector rate comparison on my 2008 335i

Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

SavageCivE said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Can i get the file as well, I'm getting the "inpa sys-0005 object file not found" when i try to read the injector rate comparison on my 2008 335i
> 
> Thanks!


PM sent.


----------



## SavageCivE (Nov 10, 2016)

*Succes on 2008 335i coding*



shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


Thanks Shawn!

I was able to code my 2008 335i new injectors. using your package. FYI for other i was able to use my Macbook pro with boot camp running windows 8 and running inpaloader with windows xp service pack 3 compatibility mode and running as administrator.


----------



## Dopeitsjimmy (Nov 29, 2016)

*Please help*

shawnsheridan can you send me the modified file? Need to fix my injectors ASAP! Please & Thank you


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Dopeitsjimmy said:


> shawnsheridan can you send me the modified file? Need to fix my injectors ASAP! Please & Thank you


PM sent.


----------



## _Sander_ (Dec 5, 2016)

*SYS-0005 object file not found*

Dear Shawn, Can I also use your version of INPA I am too getting the sys-0005 object file not found error.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

_Sander_ said:


> Dear Shawn, Can I also use your version of INPA I am too getting the sys-0005 object file not found error.


PM sent.


----------



## _Sander_ (Dec 5, 2016)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


Thank you very much! most of the functions are working. Although I cant access body and chassis modules. it gives me IFH-0009: NO RESPONSE FROM CONTROLUNIT. The car iam using is a E46 2002 model. And the program is in german. Is there a way to get it in english?

Thanks again.

Kind regards,
Sander


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

_Sander_ said:


> Thank you very much! most of the functions are working. Although I cant access body and chassis modules. it gives me IFH-0009: NO RESPONSE FROM CONTROLUNIT. The car iam using is a E46 2002 model. And the program is in german. Is there a way to get it in english?
> 
> Thanks again.
> 
> ...


No. English INPA Scripts were discontinued long time ago by BMW AG.


----------



## DondP (Dec 8, 2016)

Shawn, may I also please have the link to your file? I am also getting the INPA sys-005 error on my machine.

Thanks

Don


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

DondP said:


> Shawn, may I also please have the link to your file? I am also getting the INPA sys-005 error on my machine.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Don


PM sent.


----------



## dwilky33 (Dec 8, 2016)

Another request if possible please, victim of the suspect-0005: object file not found. Thanks.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

dwilky33 said:


> Another request if possible please, victim of the suspect-0005: object file not found. Thanks.


PM sent.


----------



## dwilky33 (Dec 8, 2016)

Sorry, meant to say sys-0005: object file not found.


----------



## adrianmty (Dec 9, 2016)

*Sys_005 error*

Getting same error can you email me info Shawn ?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

adrianmty said:


> Getting same error can you email me info Shawn ?


PM sent.


----------



## dustin21n (Dec 7, 2016)

Can you send me the fix. Getting same error code


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

dustin21n said:


> Can you send me the fix. Getting same error code


PM sent.


----------



## 2000e46fan (Dec 20, 2016)

Shawnsheridan - Can you please send me the fix as well? I am getting the same error 95, "inpa sys-0005 object file not found". I have e90 and INPA installed on a x32 Windows XP system. Thanks.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

2000e46fan said:


> Shawnsheridan - Can you please send me the fix as well? I am getting the same error 95, "inpa sys-0005 object file not found". I have e90 and INPA installed on a x32 Windows XP system. Thanks.


PM sent.


----------



## Khurbz2011 (Dec 25, 2016)

*Shawn: INPA_Fxx*

Hi Shawn, I'm having the very same error. Can you please PM your file? I will highly appreciate you. Thank you very much, Zeke.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Khurbz2011 said:


> Hi Shawn, I'm having the very same error. Can you please PM your file? I will highly appreciate you. Thank you very much, Zeke.


PM sent.


----------



## ERIXXX (Dec 25, 2016)

Hi Shawn, 
I get that message Group file: D_motor, D 0012 SYS-0005: OBJECT FILE NOT FOUND.

Any suggestion what could be the reason? 

Otherwise battery and ignition are OK (black).


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

ERIXXX said:


> Hi Shawn,
> I get that message Group file: D_motor, D 0012 SYS-0005: OBJECT FILE NOT FOUND.
> 
> Any suggestion what could be the reason?
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## vorlost (Dec 25, 2016)

Hi Shawn, 
I although get the SYS-0005: OBJECT FILE NOT FOUND Message. 
May you send me that file?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

vorlost said:


> Hi Shawn,
> I although get the SYS-0005: OBJECT FILE NOT FOUND Message.
> May you send me that file?


PM sent.


----------



## flim (May 29, 2009)

Hi shawnsheridan 

I am having the same Object file not found error#95 isues with the INPA I bought recemtly.
Have reinstalled it a few times and still having no joy. 

Could you send me the missing file please??

Thank you in advance.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

flim said:


> Hi shawnsheridan
> 
> I am having the same Object file not found error#95 isues with the INPA I bought recemtly.
> Have reinstalled it a few times and still having no joy.
> ...


I replied to your same PM.


----------



## Jmac84 (Mar 28, 2016)

Shawn,

Like everyone else, I'm having the same SYS-0005 error. 

I have 2 virtual machines setup for 2 different cars: E60 which inpa, NCS, and Winkfp all work fine. E70 that I'm struggling with. Went through all the same setup but still get the problem. 

Can INPA and NCS be used for different cars or do I need two different setups like I'm trying?

Thanks for all your help!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Jmac84 said:


> Shawn,
> 
> Like everyone else, I'm having the same SYS-0005 error.
> 
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## l2bukast (Dec 29, 2016)

Could I please get the new inpa also to pm?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

l2bukast said:


> Could I please get the new inpa also to pm?


PM sent.


----------



## bigjae1976 (Feb 13, 2004)

Can you send me your version of INPA? It would be greatly appreciated...THANK YOU!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

bigjae1976 said:


> Can you send me your version of INPA? It would be greatly appreciated...THANK YOU!


PM sent.


----------



## bigjae1976 (Feb 13, 2004)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


That's fast. THANKS AGAIN!!!


----------



## Ray_Eng (Jun 21, 2003)

Hi Shawn,

I too have the same issues. Can you please send you INPA version. Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Ray_Eng said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> I too have the same issues. Can you please send you INPA version. Thanks!


PM sent.


----------



## TorqueWorks (Jan 6, 2017)

Shawn

Having same issue with my E53 X5 Sys-0005 cant get into engine, could I have your INPA version please


Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

jsbmw530d said:


> Hi please help i have the same error code


PM sent.


----------



## smorales402 (May 24, 2017)

Hey I'm getting the same error 95 too do you think you can send me the file please


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

smorales402 said:


> Hey I'm getting the same error 95 too do you think you can send me the file please


PM sent.


----------



## Selmir2 (May 24, 2017)

I am geting crazy with error 95. Please help me

Sent from my SM-G935F using Bimmerfest mobile app


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Selmir2 said:


> I am geting crazy with error 95. Please help me
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Bimmerfest mobile app


PM sent.


----------



## T-Elliott (Mar 4, 2017)

Same problem, can you send me the fix please!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Bimmerfest mobile app


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

T-Elliott said:


> Same problem, can you send me the fix please!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Bimmerfest mobile app


PM sent.


----------



## zilvinas1112 (May 31, 2017)

Hi, i have same problem, sent me a fix. thx.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

zilvinas1112 said:


> Hi, i have same problem, sent me a fix. thx.


PM sent.


----------



## e602turbo (Jun 9, 2017)

Are these all the files I would need to code my injectors on an E60 535i? If so, please forward to me and thanks in advance!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

e602turbo said:


> Are these all the files I would need to code my injectors on an E60 535i? If so, please forward to me and thanks in advance!


PM sent.


----------



## Ivan9094 (Jun 10, 2017)

*please*

Did the version from shawnsheridan work? If so, can I get the files also? I am having the same error codes.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Ivan9094 said:


> Did the version from shawnsheridan work? If so, can I get the files also? I am having the same error codes.


PM sent.


----------



## Pascalt (Jun 25, 2017)

Hi Shawnsheridan, 

I'm getting the "SYS-0005: Object file not found" error, can you pls send me the fix?
Thanks very, very much!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Pascalt said:


> Hi Shawnsheridan,
> 
> I'm getting the "SYS-0005: Object file not found" error, can you pls send me the fix?
> Thanks very, very much!


PM sent.


----------



## DA39 (Jun 26, 2017)

Hi Shawn,
Could you please send me the file?
Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

DA39 said:


> Hi Shawn,
> Could you please send me the file?
> Thanks


PM sent.


----------



## timsch (Jul 18, 2017)

Hi Shawnsheridan, 

I'm getting the "SYS-0005: Object file not found" error, can you pls send me the fix?
Thank you very much!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

timsch said:


> Hi Shawnsheridan,
> 
> I'm getting the "SYS-0005: Object file not found" error, can you pls send me the fix?
> Thank you very much!


I replied to your same PM.


----------



## Unbound (Jul 27, 2017)

Good day shawnsheridan,

I'm also getting the "SYS-0005" error code. Is it possible for me to get the fix as well?

Thanks for your time.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

johnny335i said:


> Hi there,
> 
> i'm trying to code my new fuel injectors for my 2008 BMW 335i and i keep getting this error message on INPA. Please see attached and any help would be appreciated.
> ...
> Thank you,


I replied to your same PM.


----------



## cgb569 (Sep 19, 2017)

Hello I am also having this exact same error. Its been driving me crazy, but I can see from this thread that I am not alone. I am just trying to code injectors on my 135i and inpa shows both black dots when the ignition is on. Would it be possible to get the fxx file? I would be ever so grateful. 

Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

cgb569 said:


> Hello I am also having this exact same error. Its been driving me crazy, but I can see from this thread that I am not alone. I am just trying to code injectors on my 135i and inpa shows both black dots when the ignition is on. Would it be possible to get the fxx file? I would be ever so grateful.
> 
> Thanks!


PM sent.


----------



## wolverine06 (Sep 25, 2017)

Having the same issue. I have an E65 engine. Can you please PM me the file also..

For my case, the car not connecting= Battery and Ignition are filled in (no black dot).

Also, getting following if i proceed to reading any codes...which i suspect is expected, as the car is not connected.


----------



## ezeras (Sep 25, 2017)

Hello,

I need these working files too. 

Thank you!!!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

wolverine06 said:


> Having the same issue. I have an E65 engine. Can you please PM me the file also..
> 
> For my case, the car not connecting= Battery and Ignition are filled in (no black dot).
> 
> ...





ezeras said:


> Hello,
> 
> I need these working files too.
> 
> Thank you!!!


PM's sent.


----------



## dankiss (Sep 26, 2017)

Hi,

I see that a lot of people have the same problem as me.
After installing INPA step by step and try to read active steering wheel i get that error:

Group file: D_AFS.
SYS-005: OBJECT FILE NOT FOUND.
Program will be stopped!

I need those working files please 
Thanks in advance!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

dankiss said:


> Hi,
> 
> I see that a lot of people have the same problem as me.
> After installing INPA step by step and try to read active steering wheel i get that error:
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## marusexxx (Jan 19, 2017)

Hello,

I have the same problem sys-0005: object file not found. Can someone help me with this?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

marusexxx said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have the same problem sys-0005: object file not found. Can someone help me with this?


PM sent.


----------



## salty78 (Oct 20, 2017)

Hi, 
I also have the same problem sys-0005: object file not found. Can someone help me with this please? Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

salty78 said:


> Hi,
> I also have the same problem sys-0005: object file not found. Can someone help me with this please? Thanks


PM sent.


----------



## Jocim3 (Nov 14, 2017)

Hiya

I have a same error.

SYS-005: OBJECT FILE NOT FOUND.

Can you please help me out? 
Many Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Jocim3 said:


> Hiya
> 
> I have a same error.
> 
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## eq15 (Dec 6, 2017)

Hello! I have got the same problem with the SYS-005.

Would be greatful for the fix!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

eq15 said:


> Hello! I have got the same problem with the SYS-005.
> 
> Would be greatful for the fix!


PM sent.


----------



## gna (Dec 25, 2017)

Hi!

I have bmw e46 320d DDE 3.0 M47, I've installed a version that thare aren't my dde.
I modify E46.ENG to find DDE 3.0, but when I select it, compare error 005.... and then lost file DDE30DS0, but this file there in in EDIABAS/ECU....

Where is the problem?

Best regards and Marry Christmas!

GNA


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

gna said:


> Hi!
> 
> I have bmw e46 320d DDE 3.0 M47, I've installed a version that thare aren't my dde.
> I modify E46.ENG to find DDE 3.0, but when I select it, compare error 005.... and then lost file DDE30DS0, but this file there in in EDIABAS/ECU....
> ...


Try different INPA. PM sent.


----------



## seppoi (Dec 26, 2017)

I would like to check my E39 2001 light control module since the right side register plate light gets no voltage despite having replaced the cables. All my efforts to try to access it with INPA fail to "SYS-005: OBJECT FILE NOT FOUND. Program will be stopped. " message. Trying to access other E39 functions fail similarly.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

seppoi said:


> I would like to check my E39 2001 light control module since the right side register plate light gets no voltage despite having replaced the cables. All my efforts to try to access it with INPA fail to "SYS-005: OBJECT FILE NOT FOUND. Program will be stopped. " message. Trying to access other E39 functions fail similarly.


Try different INPA. PM sent.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

hwettersten said:


> Thanks Shawn for your help. You are providing a great service to the folks here!
> 
> I didn't end up using your software though because I found that my SYS-0005 Error was fixed by jumping pins 7+8 together on the OBD plug. I've got a '06 E85. Hope that helps someone else!


Yes, on DCAN cars one pin is used for a ethernet connection and the other to the K data line, whereas on older K line cars, both pins are connected to K data lines.

So some cables you must solder / desolder the Pins accordingly, and some cables come with a separate adapter piece that will switch it from being shorted to unshorted, or lastly some good cables are switchable.


----------



## arus (Sep 22, 2016)

Thanks Shawn for providing the software. I was able to load the software and connect to the car however the software is in German. The memory errors are shown in German. How can I change the language

Jorge


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

arus said:


> Thanks Shawn for providing the software. I was able to load the software and connect to the car however the software is in German. The memory errors are shown in German. How can I change the language
> 
> Jorge


You can't. I have written dozens of times in this Thread that if one wants meaningful diagnosis in English, they need to use ISTA, not INPA.


----------



## immerzl (Mar 6, 2018)

I guess we all have the same or similar cheap interface with CD (it works, so no complaints from my side). My installation consisted of 3 steps. The 3rd step include an update of INPA files. My theory is that not all updates are installed properly. The result is that the prg files in C:\EDIABAS\ECU are now a mix of 2 version. This can lead to the error "SYS-0005 object file not found". I had the same error with my E90 when I tried to access the MSD-80 injector code. 

Solution 1:
Copy all the prg files from the CD "D:\03_Step_3\Archive\SGBD_E90.LZH\ENGLISH.MET\" to "C:\EDIABAS\ECU". Use 7zip to access the lzh archive. Overwrite any existing files in "C:\EDIABAS\ECU". In the directory "D:\03_Step_3\Archive\" you can find many other lzh files. I bet you can/should copy the prg files inside them one by one but I was just lazy and only did the E90. This worked for me.

Solution 2:
Probably it is still the best is to ask shawnsheridan for a correct and complete INPA version. I bet it is a newer version too (my cd had INPA version5.0.2)


----------



## bvera27 (Mar 13, 2018)

Hello, 
I also have the same problem 'sys-0005: object file not found'. Help me with this please? Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

bvera27 said:


> Hello,
> I also have the same problem 'sys-0005: object file not found'. Help me with this please? Thanks


PM sent.


----------



## bvera27 (Mar 13, 2018)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


Thanks  It's works 
How can I change the language? Because it is German. I need English. Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

bvera27 said:


> Thanks  It's works
> How can I change the language? Because it is German. I need English. Thanks


You don't. As I have written repeatedly, English INPA Scripts were discontinued a long time ago, and if you want meaningful diagnosis in English, you should use ISTA.


----------



## bvera27 (Mar 13, 2018)

shawnsheridan said:


> You don't. As I have written repeatedly, English INPA Scripts were discontinued a long time ago, and if you want meaningful diagnosis in English, you should use ISTA.


Thank you! Then I use a translator  Have a nice day Shawn


----------



## srapaski (Jul 27, 2017)

Shawnsheridan, Can you please send me the fix?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

srapaski said:


> Shawnsheridan, Can you please send me the fix?


PM sent.


----------



## immerzl (Mar 6, 2018)

Hi Shawn,

My earlier post #284 where I thought I had a fix, turns out still to have some issues. Can you please provide me with the right version?

Thanks
Ronald


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

immerzl said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> My earlier post #284 where I thought I had a fix, turns out still to have some issues. Can you please provide me with the right version?
> 
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## VR (Mar 25, 2018)

Hi there, can you please help me to fix sys 0005 inpa error #95. Thanks


----------



## Inshan335i (May 2, 2016)

*ApiResultText: Error#100*

i have a 2010 bmw 335i n54
just installed new injectors
trying to use inpa to recode them but keep getting error code someone please help im desperate or send me the correct version of the inpa i need with all files please 
errorcode

ApiResultText: Error #100
SYS-0005

then when i use a different inpa
sys-0010


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

VR said:


> Hi there, can you please help me to fix sys 0005 inpa error #95. Thanks


PM sent.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Inshan335i said:


> i have a 2010 bmw 335i n54
> just installed new injectors
> trying to use inpa to recode them but keep getting error code someone please help im desperate or send me the correct version of the inpa i need with all files please
> errorcode
> ...


I replied to your same PM.


----------



## fp641086 (Apr 12, 2018)

Can I also have the fix? Thank you !


----------



## Brice191987 (Mar 18, 2018)

I would also like a copy of correct version in my NCS expert there is no expert mode present there is only default


Sent from my iPad using Bimmerfest


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Brice191987 said:


> I would also like a copy of correct version in my NCS expert there is no expert mode present there is only default
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Bimmerfest


PM sent.


----------



## Bernhardt97 (Apr 19, 2018)

I get an sys-0004 error and have no clue how to get it to work I have a mini r53.


----------



## magnusjae39 (May 2, 2018)

I would like to check my E39 2001 light control module since the right side register plate light gets no voltage despite having replaced the cables. All my efforts to try to access it with INPA fail to "SYS-005: OBJECT FILE NOT FOUND. Program will be stopped. " message. Trying to access other E39 functions fail similarly.

Can somebody share updated files.

Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

magnusjae39 said:


> I would like to check my E39 2001 light control module since the right side register plate light gets no voltage despite having replaced the cables. All my efforts to try to access it with INPA fail to "SYS-005: OBJECT FILE NOT FOUND. Program will be stopped. " message. Trying to access other E39 functions fail similarly.
> 
> Can somebody share updated files.
> 
> Thanks


PM sent.


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2018)

Hi There guys,

I have an X3 E83 and after connecting the INPA I see the 2 black dots so here is ok however when moving fwd to query the engine I get the below error : 

Group file: D_motor,D_0012
SYS-0005: OBJECT FILE NOT FOUND.
Program will be stopped!

Any help will be much appreciated .
Thanks.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

skiper said:


> Hi There guys,
> 
> I have an X3 E83 and after connecting the INPA I see the 2 black dots so here is ok however when moving fwd to query the engine I get the below error :
> 
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## Haroe39540 (May 19, 2018)

I'm having the same issue.. Inpa is really bugging me with this sys-0005 error.


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2018)

I do see some progress , meaning that now I can query the engine ( Thanks shawnsheridan) but for the others , either I get IFH-0009: No response from controlunit due to a missing group like D_00A4.grp / D_ABSKWP.grp OR I get IFH-0006: Command not accepted .

Any idea where I could get the missing groups ? or how to move fwd ?


----------



## plesage (May 26, 2018)

Hello,

I also have this "SYS-0005: OBJECT FILE NOT FOUND" error with IPNA v5.0.2 when accessing the airbag module to reset the dashboard airbag ight. 

Any help greatly appreciated... 

Regards,

Philippe


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

plesage said:


> Hello,
> 
> I also have this "SYS-0005: OBJECT FILE NOT FOUND" error with IPNA v5.0.2 when accessing the airbag module to reset the dashboard airbag ight.
> 
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## karakule (Jan 29, 2018)

Hello,

I also have this "SYS-0005: OBJECT FILE NOT FOUND" for fsc generator any help bro

Sent from my SM-N950F using Bimmerfest mobile app


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

karakule said:


> Hello,
> 
> I also have this "SYS-0005: OBJECT FILE NOT FOUND" for fsc generator any help bro
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Bimmerfest mobile app


PM sent.


----------



## karakule (Jan 29, 2018)

Thank you ***128077;***128077;***128079;***128079;

Sent from my SM-N950F using Bimmerfest mobile app


----------



## plesage (May 26, 2018)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


Thanks a lot, I've installed the software you sent and followed instructions.

However, I'm still unable to reset the airbag light on the dashboad of BMW E85 from year 2005. For some reason, I get the following error message :

Fehler! Auruf uber Gruppendatei : D_SIM.GRP
IFH-009: no response from control unit

I've done several tests to acces other things than the airbag, but I always get the IHF-009 message...

I'm running INPA version 5.0, Ediabas 7.3.0, and I'm using the STD:OBD interface, with the COM1 on my PC.

I also checked the obd.ini, which looks good to me since it refers to Com1 :
[OBD]
Port=Com1
Hardware=USB

In the Ediabas.ini file, I changed the line "Interface =ENET" to "Interface=STD:OBD"

The cable I bought (ebay) is a "K+DCAN USB interface". Basically an USB cable at one side and a OBD port on the other side.

Any idea of what I'm doing wrong ?

Thanks a lot,


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

plesage said:


> Any idea of what I'm doing wrong ?


Sorry, but I have no idea.


----------



## senils (Jun 26, 2018)

I have the same problem INPA fail to Error #95"SYS-005: OBJECT FILE NOT FOUND 2008 BMW X5 can you Pleiades send me also 

Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

senils said:


> I have the same problem INPA fail to Error #95"SYS-005: OBJECT FILE NOT FOUND 2008 BMW X5 can you Pleiades send me also
> 
> Thanks


I replied to your same PM.


----------



## senils (Jun 26, 2018)

shawnsheridan said:


> I replied to your same PM.


thank you for your quick reponse , I solved INPA problem:thumbup:

I get LCI tail light set for my 2008 BMW X5 , can you please help me how can I code them and one last thing I also want to code my auto folding mirrors so when I lock the doors I want them fold automatically

thank you so much again


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

senils said:


> thank you for your quick reponse , I solved INPA problem:thumbup:
> 
> I get LCI tail light set for my 2008 BMW X5 , can you please help me how can I code them and one last thing I also want to code my auto folding mirrors so when I lock the doors I want them fold automatically
> 
> thank you so much again


I can't. I don't do any E-Series Coding / Work as I own F-Series. They are two very different animals.


----------



## senils (Jun 26, 2018)

shawnsheridan said:


> I can't. I don't do any E-Series Coding / Work as I own F-Series. They are two very different animals.


I see , I get it from the forum. I'm opening NCS Expert tool bur there's just Default Profile in sections. Have you got a newer NCS Expert firm. so I will code my tail lights pls


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

senils said:


> I see , I get it from the forum. I'm opening NCS Expert tool bur there's just Default Profile in sections. Have you got a newer NCS Expert firm. so I will code my tail lights pls


PM sent.


----------



## senils (Jun 26, 2018)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


thx


----------



## senils (Jun 26, 2018)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


ok I did it , thanks again


----------



## mauss (Jul 2, 2018)

Came across this this thread while trying to reset airbag on E83 LCI.
I keep getting error with INPA v5.00
Group File : D_00A4
SYS-0005: OBJECT FILE NOT FOUND 

Can someone explain the issue.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

mauss said:


> Came across this this thread while trying to reset airbag on E83 LCI.
> I keep getting error with INPA v5.00
> Group File : D_00A4
> SYS-0005: OBJECT FILE NOT FOUND
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## mauss (Jul 2, 2018)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


Appreciate the help.


----------



## DerIngenieur (Jul 5, 2018)

Hi shawnsheridan, Can you please PM me your INPA version? I have the same problem INPA fail to Error - SYS-005: OBJECT FILE NOT FOUND like the other members 

I'd really appreciate it.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

DerIngenieur said:


> Hi shawnsheridan, Can you please PM me your INPA version? I have the same problem INPA fail to Error - SYS-005: OBJECT FILE NOT FOUND like the other members
> 
> I'd really appreciate it.


PM sent.


----------



## Shed49 (Jul 9, 2018)

Hi Shawnsheridan, I just put Windows 7 on my XP laptop with working INPA , and now get that error message. Any chance you could PM me a copy of your fix? Thanks for any help. Cheers


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Shed49 said:


> Hi Shawnsheridan, I just put Windows 7 on my XP laptop with working INPA , and now get that error message. Any chance you could PM me a copy of your fix? Thanks for any help. Cheers


PM sent.


----------



## Shed49 (Jul 9, 2018)

Thanks for the quick response Shawnsheridan. Makes life easy


----------



## Roffy (Jul 16, 2018)

Same error here. 0005 please send me how to fix***x1f60a;


----------



## BeMindful (Apr 23, 2017)

Me too please?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

BeMindful said:


> Me too please?


PM sent.


----------



## fp641086 (Apr 12, 2018)

alos me? please


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

fp641086 said:


> alos me? please


PM sent.


----------



## calvol (May 15, 2003)

Shawn, I'm trying to get this working for a E46 to reset my steering sensor. 

So many attempts I can't count.

Please PM me your copy. Thank you, Tim


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

calvol said:


> Shawn, I'm trying to get this working for a E46 to reset my steering sensor.
> 
> So many attempts I can't count.
> 
> Please PM me your copy. Thank you, Tim


PM sent.


----------



## calvol (May 15, 2003)

Thx sooo much Shawn .... ! I'll post back how it goes with this copy!


----------



## calvol (May 15, 2003)

Well, it worked...! It may have been two things. One, not having a full version of INPA, and the other, I made a mistake soldering the cable... I soldered together the _*leads*_ on the circuit board corresponding to pin #7,8, but they don't connect to *pins* 7,8. You actually have to bridge the pins themselves, not the correspoinding leads coming off the circuit board. Oddest thing I've ever seen.

Anyway, after a month of screwing around with PA Soft (bad cable) and INPA, I finally was able to reset the steering angle sensor error... no more light on the dash.

Now that I have this version of INPA working, looking forward to learning more about it and using it in the future.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

calvol said:


> ...Now that I have this version of INPA working, looking forward to learning more about it and using it in the future.


:thumbup:


----------



## parkerdae (Dec 28, 2018)

It's almost 2019 and yet here I am too - 2003 525i and I can't get the ignition or battery circles to fill in black; they stay white with OFF signs next to them. Yes I have soldered pins 7 & 8 on the plug together - no changes. Any chance you could PM me your software fix please? Thanks.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

BmwGuru92 said:


> Hi Shawn,
> Unluckily, I'm also having the "SYS-0005: Object file not found" error. Could you please share your fix via PM?
> Thanks,
> Libor





Jonelimartins said:


> Can you send me your version of INPA? It would be greatly appreciated...THANK YOU! E39 2002





parkerdae said:


> It's almost 2019 and yet here I am too - 2003 525i and I can't get the ignition or battery circles to fill in black; they stay white with OFF signs next to them. Yes I have soldered pins 7 & 8 on the plug together - no changes. Any chance you could PM me your software fix please? Thanks.


PM's sent.


----------



## Earendil86 (Jan 11, 2019)

Hello Shawn,

I'm having the same issue. Can you please PM me your copy? Trying to get this running for the first time. Getting battery and ignition but then getting the 0005 error when trying to activate.

Thanks,


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Earendil86 said:


> Hello Shawn,
> 
> I'm having the same issue. Can you please PM me your copy? Trying to get this running for the first time. Getting battery and ignition but then getting the 0005 error when trying to activate.
> 
> Thanks,


PM sent.


----------



## Earendil86 (Jan 11, 2019)

Thanks so much for the quick response!


----------



## Hellish (Jan 14, 2019)

I am getting same issue can you pls send me your fix pls.


----------



## asde (Jan 19, 2019)

I have same problem can you help? Sys-0005 error


----------



## Tane003 (Feb 11, 2019)

*Sys-0005*

Same problem, help needed.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Tane003 said:


> Same problem, help needed.


PM sent.


----------



## Vetienne (Feb 19, 2019)

shawnsheridan said:


> Try my INPA_Fxx version.
> 
> PM sent.


Hi Would you mind sending me the Inpa Fix?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Vetienne said:


> Hi Would you mind sending me the Inpa Fix?


PM sent.


----------



## edgrimm (Feb 19, 2019)

Hi Shawn, 

Would you mind PM-ing me the INPA fix?

Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

edgrimm said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Would you mind PM-ing me the INPA fix?
> 
> Thanks!


PM sent.


----------



## Samus5 (Feb 25, 2019)

Hey Shawn can you send me the updated inpa I***8217;m getting the sys-0005 as well
Thanks


----------



## silverknight85 (Feb 27, 2019)

Hi shawnsheridan can you send me the updated inpa link.
Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

silverknight85 said:


> Hi shawnsheridan can you send me the updated inpa link.
> Thanks


PM sent.


----------



## tr1ck22 (Mar 4, 2019)

Can you send it to me please? I have error sys-0005 =(, thank you!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

tr1ck22 said:


> Can you send it to me please? I have error sys-0005 =(, thank you!


I replied to your same PM.


----------



## Titansilber 354 (Mar 28, 2019)

I***8217;m having the same issue. Can I get a PM please. ***x1f62c;


----------



## GDbmw (Apr 3, 2019)

I have the same problem.
Error #95
SYS-0005: OBJECT FILE NOT FOUND

Could you please help?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Titansilber 354 said:


> I'm having the same issue. Can I get a PM please. ***x1f62c;





GDbmw said:


> I have the same problem.
> Error #95
> SYS-0005: OBJECT FILE NOT FOUND
> 
> ...


PM's sent.


----------



## Cchodges87 (Apr 22, 2019)

Hi Shawn

I***8217;m having the same issue. I***8217;ve got battery and ignition on but getting sys-0005. Can you send me the fix?


----------



## e39er2 (May 9, 2019)

*erro95 - SYS-0005 object not found XPsp2*

I have read this thread, it would seem this is a fix. Would this apply to the above error code. I googled this code and brought me to this site and page.

I am trying to read ECU and this is what i get. After i terminate the previous error of IFH-0018 intitalise error. Firewall configured off in GPEDIT.MSC, as is the automatiic updates. Everything set in com ports to the same com port number - obd.ini matches the usb com port. Load VCP is set on in USB. FIFO is on number 8 + 8 . Latency 1. Ediabas.ini set to OBD with 192.168.68.1 and remote host set to (blank). OBD.ini is in c:/windows. Net frameworks 2 +3.5+4 installed. Tool32.ini = MULTIINSTANZ=No... Now I am at a loss as to where to go from here. This problem plague me everytime. Will this fix work for me.??? car E39 525TDS 1997. European LHD. Inpa 5.0.2 Ediabas 6.4.3

thank you.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

e39er2 said:


> I have read this thread, it would seem this is a fix. Would this apply to the above error code. I googled this code and brought me to this site and page.
> 
> I am trying to read ECU and this is what i get. After i terminate the previous error of IFH-0018 intitalise error. Firewall configured off in GPEDIT.MSC, as is the automatiic updates. Everything set in com ports to the same com port number - obd.ini matches the usb com port. Load VCP is set on in USB. FIFO is on number 8 + 8 . Latency 1. Ediabas.ini set to OBD with 192.168.68.1 and remote host set to (blank). OBD.ini is in c:/windows. Net frameworks 2 +3.5+4 installed. Tool32.ini = MULTIINSTANZ=No... Now I am at a loss as to where to go from here. This problem plague me everytime. Will this fix work for me.??? car E39 525TDS 1997. European LHD. Inpa 5.0.2 Ediabas 6.4.3
> 
> thank you.


I replied to your PM.


----------



## arekrado (May 9, 2019)

Hi shawnsheridan , currently having the same issue as everyone:
SYS-0005: OBJECT FILE NOT FOUND
Can i get your version to try it out?
I have a 2002 520IA E39


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

arekrado said:


> Hi shawnsheridan , currently having the same issue as everyone:
> SYS-0005: OBJECT FILE NOT FOUND
> Can i get your version to try it out?
> I have a 2002 520IA E39


PM sent.


----------



## e39er2 (May 9, 2019)

shawnsheridan said:


> I replied to your PM.


Thank you sheridan.

It is with regret the patch did not resolve my problem. Yes it updated as one would expect. However this error is very persistant. I am unsure what my options are now. Every version that is installed gets the same results. It is looking for something but it does not explain what it is trying to use. I do not have DIS installed. I clearly need to get inpa installed before I can attempt DIS. Do you have any vague suggestions or ideas where this problem is coming from. Yes i get all the menus, i select E39 with no issues then when i sub select what i want to test or check thats when this problems strikes.
However, if i select something else other than e39. I get other message NOT relating to this error 95. I get the feeling that some files are missing somewhere. I understand that the server ediabas can and will cause problems if it is opened and being used. the problem is, I only activate the INPA E39 and nothing else. what else could be causing this mayhem. Are there any known issues due either configuration or maybe missing files.
I installed the very first sets of this software from v6.4.3 but it never updates or upgrades to 6.4.7. It never mentions in the ediabas.ini to say its v6.4.7 it always says 6.4.3

Or am I completely off topic and now blown all my brain cells.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

e39er2 said:


> Thank you sheridan.
> 
> It is with regret the patch did not resolve my problem. Yes it updated as one would expect. However this error is very persistant. I am unsure what my options are now. Every version that is installed gets the same results. It is looking for something but it does not explain what it is trying to use. I do not have DIS installed. I clearly need to get inpa installed before I can attempt DIS. Do you have any vague suggestions or ideas where this problem is coming from. Yes i get all the menus, i select E39 with no issues then when i sub select what i want to test or check thats when this problems strikes.
> However, if i select something else other than e39. I get other message NOT relating to this error 95. I get the feeling that some files are missing somewhere. I understand that the server ediabas can and will cause problems if it is opened and being used. the problem is, I only activate the INPA E39 and nothing else. what else could be causing this mayhem. Are there any known issues due either configuration or maybe missing files.
> ...


Sorry, but I have no idea. I am not a good one to ask though. I personally do not use these tools as I do not do any E-Series work, as I own F10 / F06.


----------



## nonstif (Aug 26, 2016)

i am getting the same error as everyone here, could you help me as well please?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

nonstif said:


> i am getting the same error as everyone here, could you help me as well please?


PM sent.


----------



## nonstif (Aug 26, 2016)

Still no luck, it sees ignition, but doesn't connect to engine. Its an old m51, if anyone have luck with this engine, let me know.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

nonstif said:


> Still no luck, it sees ignition, but doesn't connect to engine. Its an old m51, if anyone have luck with this engine, let me know.


Is your K+DCAN Cable correct? 2/2007 and older vehicles requires the pins 7 and 8 to be bridged.


----------



## nonstif (Aug 26, 2016)

shawnsheridan said:


> Is your K+DCAN Cable correct? 2/2007 and older vehicles requires the pins 7 and 8 to be bridged.


Its like in the picture, doesn't seeing ignition means its good?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

nonstif said:


> Its like in the picture, doesn't seeing ignition means its good?


That is a DCAN Cable. But you need to check and see if Pins 7 & 8 are shorted together. A good cable will have a switch allowing you to bridge and unbridge them. Cheap Cable means you must break out soldering iron.


----------



## nonstif (Aug 26, 2016)

shawnsheridan said:


> That is a DCAN Cable. But you need to check and see if Pins 7 & 8 are shorted together. A good cable will have a switch allowing you to bridge and unbridge them. Cheap Cable means you must break out soldering iron.


Thanks, i will try to do that.


----------



## e39er2 (May 9, 2019)

shawnsheridan said:


> That is a DCAN Cable. But you need to check and see if Pins 7 & 8 are shorted together. A good cable will have a switch allowing you to bridge and unbridge them. Cheap Cable means you must break out soldering iron.


the old M51 engine is the one that can be found in the 525tds 325td Omega and range rover model cars. I am most certainly betting that you do not have pins 15+17 present in your round diag port. Should I be right.?? well i think you will require an ADS setup. 2ndly, I have found that this error is most certainly to be a missing file of sorts some where. I did resolve my issue oddly enough. I installed a completely different version of inpa which was most like mike easy tools, i say MOST like but different setup install. The odd thing was that all the E39 files was button F3. Not the shift F6 or Shift-F9 versions. This is the only way I can show you which version it is. Now I am offered the problems of IFH-0003. This would indicate that the lines are being interefered with IE, wrong cables. Again i have tried the ADS rs232 carsoft but that failed and the old Dcan with no switch. I have no more money to spend to test this out. However did find the right install files and now longer get this annoying sys-0005... If i had to hesitate a guess. Its the mike tools install files that are either corupted and missing a viltal install somewhere and when updating, it misses that install and update again. Dont ask where i got the install from. I just know that the version I have avoids the sys problem, for the E39 family. My cable with no switch is a good cable as it was allready bridged before purchase but am having issues using it on the E class models. Chipset FT232BL driver class 2.4.6.0 not the FTDI website version seeing the website version does not install fully under windows xp. hope this may guide others.


----------



## nonstif (Aug 26, 2016)

e39er2 said:


> the old M51 engine is the one that can be found in the 525tds 325td Omega and range rover model cars. I am most certainly betting that you do not have pins 15+17 present in your round diag port. Should I be right.?? well i think you will require an ADS setup. 2ndly, I have found that this error is most certainly to be a missing file of sorts some where. I did resolve my issue oddly enough. I installed a completely different version of inpa which was most like mike easy tools, i say MOST like but different setup install. The odd thing was that all the E39 files was button F3. Not the shift F6 or Shift-F9 versions. This is the only way I can show you which version it is. Now I am offered the problems of IFH-0003. This would indicate that the lines are being interefered with IE, wrong cables. Again i have tried the ADS rs232 carsoft but that failed and the old Dcan with no switch. I have no more money to spend to test this out. However did find the right install files and now longer get this annoying sys-0005... If i had to hesitate a guess. Its the mike tools install files that are either corupted and missing a viltal install somewhere and when updating, it misses that install and update again. Dont ask where i got the install from. I just know that the version I have avoids the sys problem, for the E39 family. My cable with no switch is a good cable as it was allready bridged before purchase but am having issues using it on the E class models. Chipset FT232BL driver class 2.4.6.0 not the FTDI website version seeing the website version does not install fully under windows xp. hope this may guide others.


You may be right about ADS setup.


----------



## robobooo (May 25, 2019)

Hi shawn 
Same error as evryone sys-0005: object not found


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

robobooo said:


> Hi shawn
> Same error as evryone sys-0005: object not found


PM sent.


----------



## Armido (Sep 25, 2017)

Same Error !!

would you send the PM shawn

thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Armido said:


> Same Error !!
> 
> would you send the PM shawn
> 
> thanks


PM sent.


----------



## JoeyJ (Jun 4, 2019)

I have the same problem with SYS-0005: OBJECT FILE NOT FOUND
using cable and software from bmcables

would appreciate the patch/fix

BR


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

JoeyJ said:


> I have the same problem with SYS-0005: OBJECT FILE NOT FOUND
> using cable and software from bmcables
> 
> would appreciate the patch/fix
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## tapiwagift (Feb 17, 2019)

Have the same issue, kindly assist.


----------



## tataeebmw (Sep 11, 2010)

SYS-0005: OBJECT FILE NOT FOUND

Please help.

Inviato dal mio SM-G955F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

tataeebmw said:


> SYS-0005: OBJECT FILE NOT FOUND
> 
> Please help.
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-G955F utilizzando Tapatalk


PM sent.


----------



## david20-100 (Sep 2, 2017)

hi from France same problem for me sys-005 
can you send me the patch please!
thanks in advance


----------



## david20-100 (Sep 2, 2017)

hi from France same problem for me sys-005 
can you send me the patch please!
thanks in advance


----------



## tataeebmw (Sep 11, 2010)

The BMW tools archive is corupt. It doesn't open. And also have SYS-0005: OBJECT FILE NOT FOUND error
Pls help

Inviato dal mio SM-G955F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

david20-100 said:


> hi from France same problem for me sys-005
> can you send me the patch please!
> thanks in advance





tataeebmw said:


> The BMW tools archive is corupt. It doesn't open. And also have SYS-0005: OBJECT FILE NOT FOUND error
> Pls help
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-G955F utilizzando Tapatalk


PM's sent.


----------



## karlv7 (Oct 16, 2016)

ISame problem here. I'd appreciate if the fix is shared with me as well. Thank you!


----------



## sisasi (Jul 6, 2019)

I have same error would you send the PM shawn thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

karlv7 said:


> ISame problem here. I'd appreciate if the fix is shared with me as well. Thank you!





sisasi said:


> I have same error would you send the PM shawn thanks


PM's sent.


----------



## Bemarkompis (Jul 20, 2019)

Hello from Finland, I have the same error when trying to connect my E93 2007: sys-005 
could you please send me the patch?
thank you very much in advance.

Best regards


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Bemarkompis said:


> Hello from Finland, I have the same error when trying to connect my E93 2007: sys-005
> could you please send me the patch?
> thank you very much in advance.
> 
> Best regards


PM sent.


----------



## Anthony Xic (Aug 9, 2019)

Hi from Hong Kong, I***8217;m experiencing Ediabas error system-0005 ApiResultText Error #95 at reading out from the car ecu. Please help on the updated patch files. Thanks!!!


----------



## Jesser (Sep 28, 2018)

Can you please also send me your version? Thanks!!


----------



## Jesser (Sep 28, 2018)

Not sure what***8217;s wrong I don***8217;t have any available options after I click on Diagnosis nothing is available but the back button. It shows stopped on left bottom corner as soon as I click on systemdiagnosen. Running 5.00.


----------



## sirens6 (Aug 17, 2019)

@Shawnsheridan I am having the same problem as everyone else. I get the sys-0005... error. can you please let me know how to get past this. I would really appreciate your help. thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Anthony Xic said:


> Hi from Hong Kong, I'm experiencing Ediabas error system-0005 ApiResultText Error #95 at reading out from the car ecu. Please help on the updated patch files. Thanks!!!





Jesser said:


> Can you please also send me your version? Thanks!!





sirens6 said:


> @Shawnsheridan I am having the same problem as everyone else. I get the sys-0005... error. can you please let me know how to get past this. I would really appreciate your help. thanks


PM's sent.


----------



## devrikx (Aug 19, 2019)

*Error 95*

Hello, I have a 2006 BMW 530XI E60/N52 and I cannot do anything - even read memory or errors... I do get the 2 black dots and it seemly communicates.

I too bought the cable and INPA software from ebay, I was given a 5.0.2 variant that seemed more streamlined for windows 10 but it never worked... so I went with the 5.0.1 variant or whatever it is, following the instructions and while this one doesn't freeze and seems to connect to the car I keep getting ApiResultsCheck: Error 95. Sys-0005 Object not found error s for just about anything I do.

Any chance I could get the fix that's being passed around on here, and instructions for how to apply it?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

devrikx said:


> Hello, I have a 2006 BMW 530XI E60/N52 and I cannot do anything - even read memory or errors... I do get the 2 black dots and it seemly communicates.
> 
> I too bought the cable and INPA software from ebay, I was given a 5.0.2 variant that seemed more streamlined for windows 10 but it never worked... so I went with the 5.0.1 variant or whatever it is, following the instructions and while this one doesn't freeze and seems to connect to the car I keep getting ApiResultsCheck: Error 95. Sys-0005 Object not found error s for just about anything I do.
> 
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## Ek1988 (Aug 31, 2019)

*Sys-0005*

Can you please also send me your version? Thanks!!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Ek1988 said:


> Can you please also send me your version? Thanks!!


PM sent.


----------



## herge512 (Oct 6, 2019)

Hi there,
Can you send me the modified file, too?
I have try to install in two laptop but i have the same problèms. Thanks


----------



## abolurah (Oct 17, 2019)

Hi
I have same issue with "SYS-0005: OBJECT FILE NOT FOUND"
BMW X5 E70 2011

Can someone send a patch.

Thanks a lot


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

herge512 said:


> Hi there,
> Can you send me the modified file, too?
> I have try to install in two laptop but i have the same problèms. Thanks





abolurah said:


> Hi
> I have same issue with "SYS-0005: OBJECT FILE NOT FOUND"
> BMW X5 E70 2011
> 
> ...


PM's sent.


----------



## Shizzel (Oct 17, 2019)

Hello guys,

i wanted to change and code the injectors in my E87 and installed INPA, but its also showing the SYS0005 error. I tried the first fix but i doesn't work.

Could you please send me the patch, too?

Thank you very much


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Shizzel said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> i wanted to change and code the injectors in my E87 and installed INPA, but its also showing the SYS0005 error. I tried the first fix but i doesn't work.
> 
> ...


There is no such thing as a "patch". I have no idea where this is coming from. There is working INPA version. PM sent.


----------



## aldis (Oct 19, 2019)

Hi, I have the same problem...sys-0005..need help. all hopes on user shawnsheridan.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

aldis said:


> Hi, I have the same problem...sys-0005..need help. all hopes on user shawnsheridan.


PM sent.


----------



## pawelgawel (Nov 6, 2019)

i just spent 5 hours on this gettng same error.. im exhausted, ive checked evertything still nothing 

shawnsheridan HELP please!

do we need to set Environment Variable Path to C:...? I deleted it after not getting through with it.


----------



## pawelgawel (Nov 6, 2019)

Also I have PA soft 1.4 that works very well with my 2005 M3, but on my 2010 X3 it won't read DME for some reason,


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

pawelgawel said:


> i just spent 5 hours on this gettng same error.. im exhausted, ive checked evertything still nothing
> 
> shawnsheridan HELP please!
> 
> do we need to set Environment Variable Path to C:...? I deleted it after not getting through with it.


PM sent.


----------



## deglisimo (Nov 9, 2019)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


Hello Shawn , can u send me fix in pm please ?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

deglisimo said:


> Hello Shawn , can u send me fix in pm please ?


PM sent.


----------



## dirkzuc (Nov 9, 2019)

*0005 error*

Hi shawnsheridan. I need help for the same issue. Could you send me the modified file. Really appriciate...


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

dirkzuc said:


> Hi shawnsheridan. I need help for the same issue. Could you send me the modified file. Really appriciate...


PM sent.


----------



## Ebbe91 (Dec 20, 2019)

*Got the same Problem with my E91*

Hi, I have the same problem and I cant find the files I need. Can you please send me a PM? Thank you very much.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Ebbe91 said:


> Hi, I have the same problem and I cant find the files I need. Can you please send me a PM? Thank you very much.


PM sent.


----------



## Urban Assault Specialist (Oct 11, 2020)

Hi, Seems like an ongoing issue, But here goes. I just installed INPA but also get the SYS-0005: OBJECT FILE NOT FOUND error. Now the car wont start, it will turn over but no ignition. I haven't been able to access the EWS nor the CAS. Also it states that IFH-0009: no response from control unit.

Can you please also send me the link for the fixed file? this way i can start fresh

Thanks a million !


----------



## Kinder888 (Apr 8, 2021)

Hi , i have problem sys-0005 #error 95 inpa

Can you also send me the file or INPA version as well please? I have similar problem like the others. Thanks a lot!!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Urban Assault Specialist said:


> Hi, Seems like an ongoing issue, But here goes. I just installed INPA but also get the SYS-0005: OBJECT FILE NOT FOUND error. Now the car wont start, it will turn over but no ignition. I haven't been able to access the EWS nor the CAS. Also it states that IFH-0009: no response from control unit.
> 
> Can you please also send me the link for the fixed file? this way i can start fresh
> 
> Thanks a million !


PM sent.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Kinder888 said:


> Hi , i have problem sys-0005 #error 95 inpa
> 
> Can you also send me the file or INPA version as well please? I have similar problem like the others. Thanks a lot!!


I replied to your same PM.


----------



## moe46 (Apr 9, 2021)

Hey @shawnsheridan, 

i just found this Thread and am so happy that you still give help with this issue.
Could you send me a PM with your INPA Version?

Thanks a lot!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

moe46 said:


> Hey @shawnsheridan,
> 
> i just found this Thread and am so happy that you still give help with this issue.
> Could you send me a PM with your INPA Version?
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## AJF1987 (Apr 10, 2021)

Hi all and Shawn Sheridan

I have a transport mode issue with my e86, but i keep getting the sys-0005 error. Could you please send me the fix file please.

Thanks in advance


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

AJF1987 said:


> Hi all and Shawn Sheridan
> 
> I have a transport mode issue with my e86, but i keep getting the sys-0005 error. Could you please send me the fix file please.
> 
> Thanks in advance


PM sent.


----------



## thatguyskitz (May 21, 2021)

I have SYS-0005 issue as well, can you send me your version?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

thatguyskitz said:


> I have SYS-0005 issue as well, can you send me your version?


PM sent.


----------



## mouchra (Dec 11, 2014)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


I'm also getting SYS-0005 error with my install of INPA. Could you send me yours?
Thank You.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

mouchra said:


> I'm also getting SYS-0005 error with my install of INPA. Could you send me yours?
> Thank You.


PM sent.


----------



## bepurealkaline (Jul 27, 2021)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


hey shawn, im having errors when trying to load the e65 n62 . that same 0005 error. 
can you please send


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

bepurealkaline said:


> hey shawn, im having errors when trying to load the e65 n62 . that same 0005 error.
> can you please send


PM sent.


----------



## soldi (Aug 4, 2021)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.



Dear shawnsheridan,

I'm working on this thing for weeks now, and still get this sys-0005 error.. I guess it must be the wrong programme I got, could You link me to this right one, very please?

Best regards,


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

soldi said:


> Dear shawnsheridan,
> 
> I'm working on this thing for weeks now, and still get this sys-0005 error.. I guess it must be the wrong programme I got, could You link me to this right one, very please?
> 
> Best regards,


PM sent.


----------



## RIMLA (Aug 4, 2021)

Dear shawnsheridan,
Unrelated to this thread completely and i know i maybe shouldnt be posting it here. My apologies. But i have been trying for about a month now to fix my inpa for my n62. I get that N62_TUE2 something something. Ive read on another thread that you might be able to help. Any help or advice u can give me would be grately appreciated. Thanks you soo much.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

RIMLA said:


> Dear shawnsheridan,
> Unrelated to this thread completely and i know i maybe shouldnt be posting it here. My apologies. But i have been trying for about a month now to fix my inpa for my n62. I get that N62_TUE2 something something. Ive read on another thread that you might be able to help. Any help or advice u can give me would be grately appreciated. Thanks you soo much.


PM sent.


----------



## Domino 250559 (Sep 15, 2021)

shawnsheridan said:


> Try my INPA_Fxx version.
> 
> PM sent.



I have problem inpa 
My error is 0005 

Can you help me ? 
Thank


----------



## wattsy24valve (Oct 5, 2021)

Hi @ Shawnsheridan,

I too am having problems with the sys 0005 issue as per this thread. Can you send me the fix you've sent to others? If so, I'd be really appreciative, Thankyou.

Neil.


----------



## BHE39 (Nov 14, 2021)

shawnsheridan said:


> Try my INPA_Fxx version.
> 
> PM sent.





shawnsheridan said:


> Try my INPA_Fxx version.
> 
> PM sent.


hi, I have the fault: sys-000: object file not found, program will be stopped

please if you can help, send a file, advise anything is appreciated


----------



## marti99 (Nov 22, 2021)

shawnsheridan said:


> Try my INPA_Fxx version.
> 
> PM sent.


Hello, 

I have the same issue: SYS-0005: OBJECT FILE NOT FOUND, if You are so kind.

Thanks!


----------



## BHE39 (Nov 14, 2021)

shawnsheridan said:


> Try my INPA_Fxx version.
> 
> PM sent.


can you please help with this


----------



## sillalexander (12 mo ago)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


 hey can i try youre fixx too? have the sys error and tried since 3 days to solve thatr problem...:/


----------



## Tysabigmayne (12 mo ago)

Good day to you @shawnsheridan 

I too, would love to get your version of INPA to code my injectors and battery. I'll send you a PM too.

Much Obliged,
Tyson


----------



## jke39m62 (11 mo ago)

shawnsheridan said:


> Try my INPA_Fxx version.
> 
> PM sent.


Hello Shawn, can you hook me up with your version as well? I have e39 and getting error# 95. Thanks for your help.


----------



## llaajj (11 mo ago)

Shawn, I have the same problem sys 0005 object not found.. could you help me and send pm that file or advice


----------



## andryuhat (Dec 10, 2020)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


Hi @shawnsheridan ! I have the same error as others -
ApiResultSets: Error #95
SYS-0005: OBJECT FILE NOT FOUND

Could you help me with working version of the INPA, please?


----------



## merzlya (8 mo ago)

shawnsheridan said:


> Try my INPA_Fxx version.
> 
> PM sent.


@shawnsheridan I have the same problem, could you please share the fix with me too?


----------



## Wills_BG09 (6 mo ago)

@shawnsheridan I'm here to jump on the wagon and ask for your file fix too for sys_0005. Having looked through 26 pages of everyone doing the same just want to say well done for keeping the entire INPA community afloat for 9 years and counting.  Cheers.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

merzlya said:


> @shawnsheridan I have the same problem, could you please share the fix with me too?


PM sent.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Wills_BG09 said:


> @shawnsheridan I'm here to jump on the wagon and ask for your file fix too for sys_0005. Having looked through 26 pages of everyone doing the same just want to say well done for keeping the entire INPA community afloat for 9 years and counting.  Cheers.


PM sent.


----------



## rain91 (Dec 30, 2019)

Hi *shawnsheridan*
can you please send me this version? I have same issue. Thank you!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

rain91 said:


> Hi *shawnsheridan*
> can you please send me this version? I have same issue. Thank you!


PM sent.


----------



## Recco Bell (8 mo ago)

shawnsheridan said:


> Try my INPA_Fxx version.
> 
> PM sent.


Wusup Mr. Sheridan, is it cool if I try your version of INPA? It's not just to try for fun, i have been learning a lot, editing file locations and ini files and stuff, but it's been about 2 months and I cant get a clear break.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Recco Bell said:


> Wusup Mr. Sheridan, is it cool if I try your version of INPA? It's not just to try for fun, i have been learning a lot, editing file locations and ini files and stuff, but it's been about 2 months and I cant get a clear break.


PM sent.


----------



## DrugChabor (5 mo ago)

Hello Shawn. I have the same problem with 0005 sys error, can you please send me your version of Inpa software? Thanks a lot.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

DrugChabor said:


> Hello Shawn. I have the same problem with 0005 sys error, can you please send me your version of Inpa software? Thanks a lot.


PM sent.


----------



## mazarbulgranada (5 mo ago)

Hi,I have the same problem my friend, could you please share the fix with me too?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

mazarbulgranada said:


> Hi,I have the same problem my friend, could you please share the fix with me too?


PM sent.


----------

